# Please help! Our new cat is hiding from us. How can we get her to settle in?



## JeanGrey (Nov 1, 2011)

My husband and I re-homed a cat just over two weeks ago. She came from a lovely home and her previous owner said that although she would be a bit shy at first, although quite a nervy cat she would become a sweet and loving addition to our house. We were really excited as she is so lovely!!! 

On the night she arrived I unfortunately left a window open (really stupid I know, I still feel terrible) and she got out! We eventually found her underneath the bike next door, and my husband caught her to get her back in. Unfortunately, she was obviously freaked out by my husband grabbing her and kicked up a right fuss and scratched and bit him very badly 

For the next few days, she hardly ate or drank but over the next week she started to eat and drink more and use the litter tray etc. We let her into the rest of the flat and she promptly found a hidey hole under our kitchen sink!! She has basically been holed up there for the last 2 weeks during the day, or when we aren&#8217;t about We were so worried about her that my husband set up a web cam to see if she was actually coming out to eat/drink etc. As soon as we go to bed, she is out of her hiding place and roams about the flat !! We can hear her from our bedroom which is quite funny.

We just want her to settle in and start to feel comfortable with us. We have tried lots of things like talking to her and using her name, getting a Fellway diffuser, setting up various hidey holes around the house. We just don&#8217;t think she is progressing much and are worried that she is just going to live with us under the sink!!! That can&#8217;t be much of a life for her and we want her to be happy I am basically worried that her getting out really upset her and now she won&#8217;t settle because she is too scared of us. Please help we don&#8217;t know what on earth to do&#8230;..


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Well your obviously doing everything right there its just going to take a bit more time and patience i think, perhaps you could try carrying her into a quiet room and closing the door, then sitting down with her playing with some toys with her trying to gain her confidence in you, im sure you will get there very soon..good luck with her and plz keep us informed........Chris


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I think, as Raggs says, it is a question of time, patience (lots of it  ) and gentleness. Your cat has found somewhere (under the sink) where she feels safe. I had a similar situation with an older rescued cat, and it took a fair few months before she would trust me to get near her; mostly she just hid under the bed, but eventually she was fine, and became a very affectionate and trusting cat. 

It is important to let your cat get acclimatised to her surroundings at her own pace, to give her time to gain confidence. She is going through a huge upheaval trying to adjust to a new environment and new humans. It is a good sign that she is at least coming out of hiding once you have gone to bed, and is exploring her surroundings. This will enable her to gradually establish herself and take ownership of her territory. 

I am assuming there are no other cats (or dogs) in your home, who may be making her feel her safety is threatened?

Talking to her calmly (or reading poetry to her, as you are doing (great idea ) whilst she is hiding, will reassure her. Also I would try some strategies to see if you can coax her out, e.g. gently waving the wand type cat toys on the floor in front of where she is hidden, and then placing a few cat treats on the floor nearby. Or rolling the little cat balls up and down the kitchen. Or putting a Zebedee catnip mouse near her hiding place. 
If you perservere she may soon venture forth out of curiosity. 

If she does come out, do not on any account touch her, or try to pick her up. It is vital you let her come to you when she feels ready and safe enough to trust you. If she dashes back under the sink, let her be, and please do not lose heart. I am sure eventually she will be fine.

P.S. bear in mind if she came from a lovely home as you say, she might be grieving for the loss of her home and previous owners. I am certain animals do grieve in their own way, but they get over it in time, when they feel loved and secure in a new home.


----------



## JeanGrey (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for the replies  I feel reassured now that we are doing the right things and we just need to be patient. The main thing is that she is happy  I'll keep you posted xx


----------

